# Yamaha reliability



## sweatequity (Nov 5, 2016)

Any of you own a Yamaha Grizzly 2010 or newer? Does Yamaha have the same reliability as Honda?

Any feedback on this particular 350 or 450 ATV?


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 5, 2016)

I am a huge Yamaha fan
Have not owned anything newer than 2007 though
But a wheeler and a scooter both treated me great.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 16, 2016)

I bought a 2014 450 Auto and haven't had a hiccup.  It's got around 60 hrs. on it.  I bought it because it was the smallest machine size wise in it's class.  I use it for pulling deer out of the woods in tight spaces so didn't want a big bore machine.  This one fits in the back of my full size GMC with the tailgate shut.  It was a little "rumbly" at first like all Grizzleys but it has smoothed out and broken in nicely.  The only option it doesn't have is EFI which I haven't missed in the least.  It does have power steering and independent rear suspension.  It's a great machine IMO and plan on having it a long time.


----------



## triple play (Nov 16, 2016)

yamaha kodiak and rhino-great machines!!


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 17, 2016)

One of the toughest things I ever bought was a Yamaha. Went through 3 boys and I mean hard. Worst thing that happened is one made a jump so high broke the axle. Welded it back and kept going.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a 2006 rhino 450 we use it just about every day on the farm still runs like new.


----------



## 280bst (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't have a Grizzly but do have a Big Bear 400 16 years now only thing I've done is change oil use it hunting hard' pull behind spreader mounted spreader, drag chain over garden and food plots hauled firewood in a trailer with it it will out pull most anything and going to use it in morning to carry my butt to my spot. Good luck in your choice


----------



## 660griz (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a 2002 Grizzly 660. Still runs great. Just change the oil.
I have a 2007 Yamaha Venture Midnight. It has been to Yellowstone and back. I had a Yamaha Vmax and FJR. No issues.
I just got a Yamaha Wolverine R Spec. No issues. My son has a 2006 Grizzly 660. No issues. He bought it from my Brother who had no issues. A friend at the club has a 2005 Grizzly 660 that he leaves at camp, in the weather, from the start of deer season to the end. He shows up, and it starts up and goes. 
My Grizzly has been flipped, rolled down a mountain and buried in mud and water. No issues.
My best friend has a Kodiak 450 and a 2002 Kodiak 400. Never an issue. Yea. I love Yamaha.


----------



## ScottA (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a 2000 Yamaha 400 Big Bear. I waited for years for it to die so I could upgrade to larger ATV, but the dang thing refused to die. Never had a problem with it during 15 years of HARD use. I finally gave up waiting 2 years ago and bought a new 2014 Grizzly 700 EPS. I have had no problems with the Grizzly and I kept the 400 Big Bear which still runs great.


----------

